# Gravid Burmese pythons.



## bret1789 (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's a couple of pics of my 2 Granite Burms which are due to lay on the 29th of this month.:2thumb:

hope you enjoy.


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

very nice looks like big clutchs on the way what male or males did you use ??


----------



## bret1789 (Aug 2, 2008)

I used an Albino Granite male :2thumb:


----------



## ukbredpythons (Aug 26, 2009)

OMG she looks like she's gonna blow :blowup:lol


----------

